# getting a new smoker......dont know what to go with



## heartlandnewbie (Jul 24, 2013)

Ok, so here's the deal, I'm thinking about buying a new smoker soon. I have a extremely cheap brinkman offset..like its their $40 model, it does ok but maintaining temps is hard..especially for a newbie such as myself. I've been doing research on various types/brands but I don't know what to go with. I've looked at Traeger's Juinor model pellet grill but with some of the reviews on amazon, I'm leary about it, especially since I'm such a newbie. Then I've looked at Masterbuilt 2 door propane vertical smoker. From the reviews, it seems like a good deal @ $199 on amazon, however, I've never used a vertical smoker. Then of course, there is the horizontal offset smokers out there but the price tag is large if you want anything but an ECB. I've seen some decent ones of craigslist that aren't ECBs that are affordable such as oklahoma joes and the good ones. Please help!!! I wanna get a smoker that I can really start to build my skills on so hopefully next year, I can attend a cookoff or two. Id like to stay in the 200-300 range.


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 24, 2013)

I love my Smoke Vault.  Its propane and not allowed in the comps tho. Others will chime in with their 2 cents in a bit.

Do your research!

Kat


----------



## bandman45 (Jul 24, 2013)

My first smoker was/is a Hasty Bake and it's been spectacular.  I've had it for 16 years and still use it for everything, highly recommended.

Yesterday I brought home a 16" Horizon Smoker and am VERY MUCH looking forward to using it for many, many years.  You probably should start with a less expensive smoker just to make sure you will enjoy the hobby, both of my smokers are above your budget but yet in the long run you wouldn't need to buy anything new for a LONG time, just my .02.

Go slow and keep reading.


----------



## jerseydrew (Jul 24, 2013)

do a lot of research buy just a bit bigger then you think you need and then buy once and cry once, meaning buy good stuff that will work well and last a long time.


----------



## themule69 (Jul 24, 2013)

Their is no one size fits all smoker. Smokers don't grill well and grills don't smoke well. Figure out what you want to do with your equipment. How large of a crowd will you be cooking for? What do you want to use for fuel? do you want hands on or set it and forget it? How and where will you store it?

After you have the answers to these questions. That should make a few differant models come to the top of the list.













.02 cents.jpg



__ themule69
__ Apr 24, 2013






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 24, 2013)

Also if you want to do the comps/cook offs that you said...KCBS will only let you use wood or pellets....no electric or propane.

Kat


----------



## heartlandnewbie (Jul 24, 2013)

I have a heavy duty propane/charcoal grill combo that I use regularly so I don't need a grill, just a smoker. As far as crowd size, I'm regularly cooking for friends and family so crowds of 20-30 ppl would be normal. I. Don't want something that needs constant supervision,that's the problem that I have now with my ecb. If I could check it once an hr or so, that would be ok. Fuel isn't a huge deal for me....what is important is staying in my budget and something that will last as long as I care for it properly.


----------



## heartlandnewbie (Jul 24, 2013)

Ok so if I wanna do any comps, id should avoid the propane ones...how about going with the traeger? How do y'all feel about it?


----------



## geerock (Jul 24, 2013)

Pellet munchers may be for you if you are looking for set and forget and for comps.  As far as traeger.... for similar cost look at rectec or yoder.  Better quality, temp control, etc.  Warranty on the rec tec is 6 years I believe and they are not above including an extra accessory or two to close the deal.  Best of luck.


----------



## heartlandnewbie (Jul 24, 2013)

I just found Brinkman's 57" offset vertical smoker @ home depot....anybody have this one?


----------



## bandman45 (Jul 24, 2013)

The pellet munchers are very popular if you want to set it and forget it and they do work.  But for me I do like being hands on when smoking, it's an event for me 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 that I truly enjoy.

Competitions -- I spent my whole life in competitions (not smoking meats) and now I'm happily done with that.  My greatest joy now is smoking for the family and neighbors, I don't want the stress or need the affirmation that my meats are outstanding, just a simple thank you and smile is the best reward ever.


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 24, 2013)

At your price range you can build an ugly drum smoker, purchase a Maverick thermometer, still will be under your budget and have some of the best equipment around.

Look up Big Poppa drum smoker, you can smoke grill and sear.


----------



## heartlandnewbie (Jul 24, 2013)

I've looked into those and I think I'm going to stay away from them. Not because of quality, id just rather have a true smoker vs a multiuse.


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 24, 2013)

heartlandnewbie said:


> I've looked into those and I think I'm going to stay away from them. Not because of quality, id just rather have a true smoker vs a multiuse.


 oh it's as true of a smoker as there is...more so imo because smoking directly over coals is as old school you'll get unless you're building bamboo racks over a fire pit like Indians.


----------



## reasoning (Jul 24, 2013)

No one has suggested a 18.5 wsm yet. At $299.99 its at the top of your price range


----------



## themule69 (Jul 24, 2013)

Reasoning said:


> No one has suggested a 18.5 wsm yet. At $299.99 its at the top of your price range


It is hard to cook for 20-30 people on.

David


----------



## themule69 (Jul 24, 2013)

heartlandnewbie said:


> I've looked into those and I think I'm going to stay away from them. Not because of quality, id just rather have a true smoker vs a multiuse.


Please refer back to post 5 and post 7 Look at your budget and add a uds to your list.  I have done brisket.  Butts. cold smoked using it like a smoke house for bacon, cheese, sausage.

Remember 200.00-300.00. If you go pellet your over budget and then have to buy high dollar fuel.

So I mark any pellet off of your list.XXXXXXXXXX

I have not added anything to your list, that is in your budget.

So what is a true smoker?????????????????????????????

David


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 24, 2013)

So what is a true smoker?????????????????????????????
David
[/quote] Exactly, just because like on mine I can move the charcoal basket doesn't detract away from the ability to smoke.


Imo UDS are the most authentic smokers...cooking directly over a fire pit, but in a controlled manor.


----------



## heartlandnewbie (Jul 25, 2013)

IMO I feel uds are good smokers for people who have tons more experience than me. From what I've been told from a few family members who have them say they are finnicky ....the brink man 57" vertical is well in my budget @ $269...I'd like to hear from smf members who have one before I commit to buying it.


----------



## heartlandnewbie (Jul 25, 2013)

Im sorry if icame across mad or like im not paying attention to your suggestions...its been a bad day.I do really appreciate your input.I still dont know what im going to do.Im even considering an UDS or maybe a dbl barrel uds.


----------



## themule69 (Jul 25, 2013)

heartlandnewbie said:


> Im sorry if icame across mad or like im not paying attention to your suggestions...its been a bad day.I do really appreciate your input.I still dont know what im going to do.Im even considering an UDS or maybe a dbl barrel uds.


I don't think anyone here is bothered by your comment. We just won't recomend something that we don't think will do a good job or that we think is junk. At the same time I have no hands on experience with anything other than a UDS that is in your price range.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bama70 (Jul 25, 2013)

I recently purchased the Brinkman 57" Vertical from Home Depot. I could not be more pleased with the unit. I did use high temp silicone to seal every joint during assembly, and the main chamber door required quite alot of effort with the silicone to get a good seal when closed, but it does not leak at all. The metal is thick, alot more sturdy than my Chargriller pro, which I have been using for nearly 8 years now. I envision with keeping this new Brinkman out of the elements it should last many many years. There are 5 racks which while great, still arent big enough to allow for one HUGE peice of meat like a large brisket, but for pork butts, ribs, chicken, you can easily smoke enough for a large gathering and have room to spare. It also comes with a sausage hanger in the top which is an awesome feature as well. I also read up on the mods done for the Brinkman Trailmaster horizontal unit and made my own firebox out of expanded metal. This is a must do modification, as well as adding an additional quality thermometer. The stock one does not always read accurate temps. I LOVE the vertical unit, it now does not leak a drop of smoke, and maintaining consistent temps is quite easy. I too was looking for a new smoker in the same price range as you are, and I could not be happier with the vertical Brinkman. Plus, Home Depot has free shipping. I wish there were a cover available, but as of yet there is not. I keep it under the patio awning so the rain doesnt get to it. I hope this helps, good luck in your search, and if you have any questions, just let me know.


----------



## heartlandnewbie (Jul 25, 2013)

Thinks Bama,,,,i think im going to go with that one. The more i look at it and read about  it,the more i like it and at its price, its right where i want it to be.


----------



## heartlandnewbie (Jul 25, 2013)

So when you say you added rtf to all the jointz..what do you mean. I understand the doors...but what other places...also would adding a second thermostat in the door be a smart idea or overkill?


----------



## bama70 (Jul 25, 2013)

I used the silicone heavily in the area where the firebox meets the cooking chamber, I wanted no leaks. I sealed anything and everything. Maybe I over did it, who knows, all I can say is mine has no leaks what so ever now. I don't feel adding an additional quality thermo is overkill at all, I consider it necessary.


----------



## heartlandnewbie (Jul 25, 2013)

now when i put that on, do i need to cure it or anything before i can cook on it? also can i paint over it so it doesnt show as much?


----------



## jerseydrew (Jul 25, 2013)

you could look for a deal on a 22.5 wsm (i got mine for $320 on sale in december). you cannot cook for 20-30 people all at once on it but you can certainly cook in stages like i do. i will do pork butt a few days before and then heat it up an hour before serving. brisket can get pulled off and rest at 170 degrees 6 hours before you serve. in that time i can cook my ribs or chicken or both. but if you cook the chicken at the same time with the ribs you have to pop them in the broiler for a few minutes before serving to crisp the skin. 

it can be done with some prep and work.


----------



## tonybel (Jul 25, 2013)

I would like to suggest a WSM. 
I just to have a UDS but sold it after reading how WSM are more efficient. What I read was true... Good luck with your decision.


----------



## heartlandnewbie (Jul 25, 2013)

I've heard they are pretty decent machines...


----------



## swalker (Jul 26, 2013)

heartlandnewbie said:


> Ok so if I wanna do any comps, id should avoid the propane ones...how about going with the traeger? How do y'all feel about it?


I love my Treager Lil Tex...It is the best smoker I have ever had. You can smoke, grill or bake...Your choice....I have been frustrated over smoking meat before. Not no more. Just my thoughts...Plus I can order a couple bags of pellets from their website and get free shipping...That is hard to beat.

Steve


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 26, 2013)

22.5" WSM!

As close to set-it-and-forget-it as you can get with an off the shelf charcoal smoker - no mods, no sealing gaps, just plain works straight out of the box! I do several parties for 20-30 people each year on mine with no problem - cook in one to two loads depending on what the menu is.

I trust my WSM so much that I can put brisket on at midnight and then go to bed for 6 hrs., come back and temps are sitting right where I left them. I used to have a cheap horizontal offset from Lowes, spent $$ moding it, and still was never happy with it. Sold it for less than half of the original cost, not counting mods.


----------



## dewetha (Jul 26, 2013)

jerseydrew said:


> you could look for a deal on a 22.5 wsm (i got mine for $320 on sale in december). you cannot cook for 20-30 people all at once on it but you can certainly cook in stages like i do. i will do pork butt a few days before and then heat it up an hour before serving. brisket can get pulled off and rest at 170 degrees 6 hours before you serve. in that time i can cook my ribs or chicken or both. but if you cook the chicken at the same time with the ribs you have to pop them in the broiler for a few minutes before serving to crisp the skin.
> 
> it can be done with some prep and work.


hey, I have a few questions about that smoker . you have any pics with some food in it?  i love a good visual. what are the shelves like in it? i assume round. what diameter are they? 

. I want to get into more charcoal cooking and that sounds like some good capatiy


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 26, 2013)

dewetha said:


> hey, I have a few questions about that smoker . you have any pics with some food in it?  i love a good visual. what are the shelves like in it? i assume round. what diameter are they?
> 
> . I want to get into more charcoal cooking and that sounds like some good capatiy


Here is a BBQ I do each year as a fund raiser for my kids school - I cook all the food in two loads of my 22.5" WSM, only has pictures of the chicken actually on the smoker, but the ribs, beans, and appetizers were the 2nd load.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122254/auction-winner-bbq-dinner-kinda-rhyms-lol


----------



## bama70 (Jul 29, 2013)

I let mine set for a couple days so the silicone could firm up completely. The brand I used came in black, so there was no need for painting over it. On Home Depots website, one reviewer listed all of the modifications he did and included pictures as well.


----------

